# Damp



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

I was wondering in anyone has experienced problems with rising damp or mould in their property? I read that alot of new build properties are not constructed with a damp course in Cyprus and wanted to find out if its a problem before we look at buying a home.

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Not all properties have this problem, especially the newer ones. The problem is worse with certain developers but other developers do put damp proof membranes.
You just need to know which are the bad developers for that.
The main problem that most people get is mould on the walls in the winter caused by gas calor gas fires being used without adequate ventilation.


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Hi veronica thanks for the advice, i have purchased a number of new builds in the UK but never abroad. Its always worth asking, the problem with mould i take it is also from condensation? and like you said people not venting correctly.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes the mould is caused by condensation. Another problem that some people have is damp patches on ceilings where there are verandas above the rooms. The developers don't always seal the verandas properly, ditto flat roofs. These problems are fairly easy to rectify though.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

The other issue here is the salts coming out of the concrete, it gives the appearance of damp but I understand isn't really.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> The other issue here is the salts coming out of the concrete, it gives the appearance of damp but I understand isn't really.


The salt only continues to leak out of the concrete as long as there is any moisture in it. Once the concrete has totally dried out (and that can take years) the salt stops coming out. This is the problem with concrete houses and as they use sea water here when mixing the concrete there is a lot of salt in it.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Veronica said:


> The salt only continues to leak out of the concrete as long as there is any moisture in it. Once the concrete has totally dried out (and that can take years) the salt stops coming out. This is the problem with concrete houses and as they use sea water here when mixing the concrete there is a lot of salt in it.


The house we have just bought leaks salt and have been told by a few people that it is nothing to worry about but the house is not new so Veronica , you are right, it does take years. Would still rather have a bit of salt on my walls and be in Cyprus rather than the dull damp days in the UK. Well worth it :clap2:


----------

